# Frogs & Toads > Toads >  Another little toadlet!

## Mitchell

Well i got back from vacation yesterday(in worse shape then i left). Anyway i was out getting some new moss to make Coconut's enclosure more appealing, and when i turned over the old moss i found another toadlet in between 2 slugs. I brought him in and put him in a quarantine tank(im doing it right this time)Here is some pics of the little guy

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2

----------

